# I Shamed Santa into a nice tip



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

I get a ping, drive one block to destination, and then get a call that they are actually one more block away so I drive there. I had to wait 3 minutes for my fare to show up- 3 Santas all dressed up for the Santa Pub Crawl. (there were hundreds of Santas out that night!) (one girl, 2 guys)

They all pile in and I start the trip but they had no destination entered. So I asked where they are going and that begins a two minute discussion amongst themselves about where they wanted to go. During all this the front seat Santa asks me to go out drinking with them. 

"How much liquor would we have to buy you so you quit your shift and come out drinking with us?" Santa says. 

I reply, "well, I'm the guy driving so I better stay sober"

Santa says- "Oh come on, you know you want to come party with us..." 

I say "I'm two years sober now, that wouldn't be a good idea for me" 


silence....

A few seconds later they decide on a bar a mere two blocks away. (which takes about 5 blocks with all the one-way streets). As they get out front seat Santa leaves a $20 bill on the front seat and I say 'are you serious?!" Santa says 'Merry Christmas' and off they go. 


Heh- I lied, I'm a social drinker and have zero problems with alcohol. I can take it or leave it anytime I want. But I took the tip anyway of course!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I always want to say that every time I go to the grocery store, its an upscale place that always has people giving tastings of wine. I just want to one time say "sure what's another 5 years sober anyway" and see if they still give it to me.


----------

